# How long did your 1st ppaf last?



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

This is my 1st ppaf... it's CD 10 and AF is still here! How long does the 1st ppaf usually last?? We're TTC and I was really hoping this would be a normal cycle this month!


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Mama2 '05'06 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've heard it can be really heavy and longer than usual. But Mine was the same as before the baby just much more painful cramps.


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

Hi tatermom,
I'm in the same first ppaf boat as you. And it looks like we both had babes in 2/05. So far mine has lasted 4 days but it seems to be slowing. We are TTC as well and I'm so excited. Good luck.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, AF finally finished a few days ago... on CD 14!







: I'm hoping my cycles are more normal from now on... well actually, I'm hoping that I won't have more than this one cycle







.

Good luck to you too, artgirl!








Thanks for responding, Mama2 '05 '06!


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Didn't have one for 17 months ppd. It lasted 6 days instead of the usual 5. I am sure that I ovulated. I've heard of many women have AF weirdness ppd though. Wishing you a very normal cycle and quick conception!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

I got AF back at 13 mos PP (still nursing). The first one was very light, and only lasted a couple of days. The next one I got was 32 days later, and was more like a "normal" period-about 5 days, but heavier bleeding.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I had a really light first pp af.... it only lasted 5 days (I'm used to 7 days and 4 of them are really heavy usually). But then it was 50 more days before AF showed up again







so it definitely was NOT normal. Now I'm on day 34 of my third pp cycle and I had spotting the past three days and now nothing. Very weird. We're not trying to prevent and dd is still nursing an awful lot.... but if nothing happens in the next few days I will be seriously considering taking a test







:

love and peace.


----------

